# Delonte Posterize



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

where can i get pics of that dunk?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks man that's tight


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


>


And SD tried to convence me that could went either way with the charge/block... West had no idea what was coming he turned around still moving and leaves his feet with his hands up and got to see lebrons baby maker up close and personal... hahaha


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

From the one view you can see the Boston players get off their seat after the dunk, you know its good then.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> From the one view you can see the Boston players get off their seat after the dunk, you know its good then.


 Thats when you are a fan of the game itself and its not just team against team. Props for that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There is now way in hell that is a charge LOL: West is spinning like a windmill and then jumps sideways


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

ho man...no charge there, just a bit of a facial


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

LeBron just air-raped Delonte West...LeBron is the man!!!


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

He needs to bang on people more often. He undoubtly has the ability and it is so sweet when he does. I understand that the situation has to be just right but I would like to see more posterization.


----------

